# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Verslaving wegens verzwijgen geheim

## vriendvan

Hallo, 
een zeer goede vriend van mij is er op zijn 27e pas achtergekomen via een facebookbericht dat hij nog een halfzus heeft..
Al deze tijd heeft zijn rokende vader en zijn hele familie dit voor hem verzwegen. Zijn vader heeft dit kind nooit erkend. 
Nu is de vader inmiddels overleden aan longkanker, is het mogelijk dat mensen blijven roken om een geheim te verzwijgen,
in dit geval dus een buitenechtelijk/overspelig kind? Of heeft dit puur met verslavende werking van nicotine te maken gehad?
Gr,
vriendvan

----------

